# Sore Throat



## Kaye2003 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm new to the board and have many of the same problems as alot of you. FM, IBS, TMJ, and Acid Reflux. I've been reading your post for a few weeks now and have learned more from you than my Doctor. And I would like to ask a questiono any of you have a really sore throat with your acid reflux? And does you throat get dry and sore feeling when you are somewhere without anything to drink? I'm on 3 aciphex a day and still experience these things on some days. My doctor just says I have a severe case of Acid Reflux.Thanks you any help....


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Yep, there are many times I have a sore throat from acid reflux. It always disappears after I chew on a couple of tums. I would say it's directly related to it. Has your physician allowed you to take tums in addition to your prescription drug when symptoms are bad? I remember taking Prilosec and Tums together in the very beginning, in fact, my physician recommended it. You may want to ask your doctor or a pharmacist.Happy New Year,







Angela


----------

